# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  FC Bayern München

## bayern

Mu nuk me pelqen Del Horno. Tek Chelsea ishte kot fare nuk shifej me sy. Per me shume per mbrojtesa krahu nuk kemi nevoje.

----------


## goldian

edhe une jam me bayern mbrojtesa krahu jemi super une e doja nje qendre

----------


## bayern

Tuttosport gjithashtu spekullon se Bayern kerkon te marre Walter Samuel nga Interi. Mehh si duket nje sezon i mire ne merkato edhe fillojne thashethemet gjithandej. Tipike Italiane. Nuk e besoj eshte e vertete.

----------


## Altin1

Meqe filloj kjo teme e re ja te postoj edhe lojrat qe Bayern do lozi ne sezinin 2007-2008
............................................


*Bundesliga*

11.08.2007, 15.30h | FC Bayern vs Hansa Rostock
18.08.2007, 15.30h | Werder Bremen vs FC Bayern
25.08.2007, 15.30h | FC Bayern vs Hannover 96
02.09.2007, 17.00h | Hamburg SV vs FC Bayern
15.09.2007, 15.30h | FC Bayern vs Schalke 04
21.-23.09.2007 | Karlsruhe SC vs FC Bayern
25./26.09.2007, 20.00h | FC Bayern vs Energie Cottbus
28.-30.09.2007 | Bayer Leverkusen vs FC Bayern
05.-07.10.2007 | FC Bayern vs FC Nürnberg
19.-21.10.2007 | VfL Bochum vs FC Bayern
26.-28.10.2007 | Borussia Dortmund vs FC Bayern
02.-04.11.2007 | FC Bayern vs Eintracht Frankfurt
09.-11.11.2007 | VfB Stuttgart vs FC Bayern
23.-25.11.2007 | FC Bayern vs VfL Wolfsburg
30.11.-02.12.2007 | Arminia Bielefeld vs FC Bayern
07.-09.12.2007 | FC Bayern vs MSV Duisburg
14.-16.12.2007 | Hertha Berlin vs FC Bayern
01.-03.02.2008 | Hansa Rostock vs FC Bayern
08.-10.02.2008 | FC Bayern vs Werder Bremen
15.-17.02.2008 | Hannover 96 vs FC Bayern
22.-24.02.2008 | FC Bayern vs Hamburg SV
29.02.-02.03.2008 | Schalke 04 vs FC Bayern
07.-09.03.2008 | FC Bayern vs Karlsruhe SC
14.-16.03.2008 | Energie Cottbus vs FC Bayern
21.-23.03.2008 | FC Bayern vs Bayer Leverkusen
28.-30.03.2008 | FC Nürnberg vs FC Bayern
04.-07.04.2008 | FC Bayern vs VfL Bochum
11.-13.04.2008 | FC Bayern vs Borussia Dortmund
15./16.04.2008, 20.00h | Eintracht Frankfurt vs FC Bayern
25.-27.04.2008 | FC Bayern vs VfB Stuttgart
02.-04.05.2008 | VfL Wolfsburg vs FC Bayern
06./07.05.2008, 20.00h | Bayern Munich vs Arminia Bielefeld
10.05.2008, 15.30h | MSV Duisburg vs FC Bayern
17.05.2008, 15.30h | FC Bayern vs Hertha Berlin 

*UEFA Cup*

20.09.2007 | First round, 1st leg
04.10.2007 | First round, 2nd leg
25.10.2007 | Group stage, Matchday 1
08.11.2007 | Group stage, Matchday 2
29.11.2007 | Group stage, Matchday 3
05./06.12.2007 | Group stage, Matchday 4
19./20.12.2007 | Group stage, Matchday 5
13./14.02.2008 | Round of 32, 1st leg
21.02.2008 | Round of 32, 2nd leg
06.03.2008 | Round of 16, 1st leg
12./13.04.2008 | Round of 16, 2nd leg
03.04.2008 | Quarter-finals, 1st leg
10.04.2008 | Quarter-finals, 2nd leg
24.04.2008 | Semi-finals, 1st leg
01.05.2008 | Semi-finals, 2nd leg
14.05.2008, 20.45h | Final (in Manchester) 

...................................*DFB-Pokal*

04./05.08.2007 | Wacker Burghausen vs FC Bayern
30./31.10.2007 | 2nd round
29./30.01.2008 | Round of 16
26./27.02.2008 | Quarter-finals
18./19.03.2008 | Semi-finals
19.04.2008 | Final (in Berlin) 

* Ligapokal*

21.07.2007, 18.00h | Quarter-final: FC Bayern vs Werder Bremen 4-1
25.07.2007 | FC Bayern vs Stuttgart
28.07.2007 | Final (in Leipzig)

----------


## RaPSouL

Bayeri , ka nje sulm fantastik dhe do ket sukses ,. mos nderkomtarisht . mirepo ne Gjermani po se po.

----------


## ment

po si jo more a e pate se shka i bani bremenit lojen e fudit sikur maca me miun lole bac lole

----------


## conman

Kot e blene ate tonin. Nuk ka qene ne traditen e bayernit te bleje lojtare italiane. Klose-Podolski eshte sulm fantastik qe ka funksionuar sh mire edhe ne kombetare. Me afrimin e finaleve te Euro 2008 me shqeteson fakti qe Podolski mund te rrij shume ne stol, qe mund te na demtoje ne europian.

----------


## c.Ronaldo

Makaay dhe Pizzaro kane qene shume me te mire se TONI e KLOSE sinqerisht. Holandezi te cponte portat ndersa ky zhabari Toni eshte per te kullotur lopt.

----------


## Bastian

> Makaay dhe Pizzaro kane qene shume me te mire se TONI e KLOSE sinqerisht. Holandezi te cponte portat ndersa ky zhabari Toni eshte per te kullotur lopt.


Kadale more se ende ska filluar toni te luaj ku e dish ty se toni sban mos fole para kohe do shohim se kush esht toni gjate sezonit  kur ishe ne fiorentin shoki shum gola jepte ku atje me agresiv esht futbolli.

----------


## Altin1

> Makaay dhe Pizzaro kane qene shume me te mire se TONI e KLOSE sinqerisht. Holandezi te cponte portat ndersa ky zhabari Toni eshte per te kullotur lopt.


E ke te drejte kane qene te mire, por nuk jane me, se Makaay po plaket. Per Tonin nuk e di akoma qysh do dali po besoj se do shenoj shume gola, po per Klosen e ke shume gabim, ai shenon jo vetem gola po edhe pason shume tek sulmuesit e tjere, nuk eshte egoist. Edhe per me koke te ben zbor.

----------


## goldian

sot ndaj stutgart nuk do luaj kahn
nga lajmi qe mora thuhet se vullnetarisht i ka lene vendin rensing kuptohet me mirekuptimin e klubit

----------


## goldian

1-0 oleeeeeeeeeeeeee
ribery

----------


## Altin1

Ndeshja sapo mbaroj

*Stuttgart 0 - 2 Bayern Munich* 

8' [0 - 1]  F. Ribery   

66' [0 - 2]  S. Wagner

Ai goli i Ribery ishte tamem si ai i Altintop-it kunder Bremen, der goli

----------


## Davius

Disa imazhe nga ndeshja:

----------


## bayern

Ribery eshte pershtatur lojes ne menyre te magjishme. Per me shume eshte superstar i nje kalibri te larte. Shume i zgjuar edhe ka intuite goli. Sonte na mungonin 3 sulmuesit kryesore (Toni, Klose & Podolski) edhe prape e dominuam Shtugartin. Toni rikthehet per nje jave, Klose eshte i lodhur fizikisht edhe duhet te jete ne finalem me Shalken kurse Poldi ka akoma kohe per rikuperim nga demtimi. Gjithashtu me pelqeu kombinimi i Van Bommel me Ze Roberton ne rolin e mesfushoreve mbrojtes. Mbrojtja gjithashtu duket mire me qenda Lucion edhe Van Buyten (Edhe rezerva Ismael edhe Demichelis). Krahet duhet te kombinohen me radhe keta te tre: Sagnol, Lahm & Jansen.

----------


## Davius

Ligapokalfinale: Sot, ora: 18:00.

*FC Schalke - FC Bayern*

----------


## Altin1

*Roque Santa Cruz*  ka firmosur me Balackburn Rovers per 4 vjet te Shtunen.
Blackburn e blevi per nje shume 5 million.

----------


## Davius

Pjesa e pare Finales se Liges se Kupes gjermane doli ne te mire te Bayernit, 1:0, goli i shenuar nga Klose. Tani eshte ne vijim pjesa e dyte dhe luhet futboll i bukur!

_Ndeshjen e transmeton direkt TV ALSAT-M. (Maqedoni)_

----------


## Altin1

*Schalke 0 - 1 Bayern Munich*
30' [0 - 1]  M. Klose
Kupa e pare per Bayern ne kete sezon te ri

----------


## The.ReaL

*urime Urime*

----------

